# Taal Volcano at Alert Level 3: July 1, 2021



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines
United States Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines 

July 2, 2021Natural Disaster Alert: Taal Volcano at Alert Level 3*​
*Location: Vicinity of Taal Volcano Island and high-risk barangays around Taal Lake

Event: Alert Level 3 (Magmatic Unrest) was raised over Taal Volcano on July 1, 2021

The Philippine Institute of Volcanology and Seismology (PHIVOLCS) raised the alert level over Taal Volcano to Alert Level 3 (Magmatic Unrest) on July 1, 2021 at 3:37 PM, after a phreatomagmatic eruption from the Main Crater occurred at 3:16 PM. The eruption lasted five (5) minutes based on visual monitors and generated a dark jetted plume approximately one (1) kilometer high.

Taal Volcano Island is located approximately 100 kilometers south of Manila on the island of Luzon. PHIVOLCS has been monitoring and constantly evaluating the volcanic unrest since February 2021.

The Alert Level 3 status of Taal means that there is ongoing magmatic extrusion at the Main Crater that may further drive succeeding explosions. At this level, PHIVOLCS strongly recommends Taal Volcano Island and high-risk barangays of Bilibinwang and Banyaga, Agoncillo and Boso-boso, Gulod and eastern Bugaan East, Laurel, Batangas Province be evacuated due to the possible hazards of pyroclastic density currents and volcanic tsunami should stronger eruptions subsequently occur.

The public is reminded that the entire Taal Volcano Island is a Permanent Danger Zone (PDZ), and entry into the island as well as high-risk barangays of Agoncillo and Laurel must be prohibited. All activities on Taal Lake should not be allowed at this time.

Actions to Take:*


*Exercise extreme caution if you live within the affected areas especially at the barangays surrounding Taal Lake.*
*Monitor current conditions, maintain active awareness of local conditions, and refrain from entering the PDZ and high-risk barangays.*
*Monitor local media and the PHIVOLCS website for updates.*
*Assistance:*


*U.S. Embassy in the Philippines: +63(2) 5301-2000 or [email protected]*
*State Department – Consular Affairs: 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444*
*Philippines Country Information*
*Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive security updates*
*Follow us on Twitter and Facebook*


----------

